# New plants



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

I've read through several of the threads and didn's see an answer. I'm using live plants for the first time. They came with a lead weight and rubberband wrapped around the bottom. How long before I can take those off? Thank you.


----------



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

I would just take those off and plant them right away. I wouldn't generally think it's a good idea to have metals in the tank.


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

Its aquarium lead - I would think it is inert. And probably needed to hold the plants down until roots develop. I just don't know how long.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The weights won't hurt anything, but if the plants came in a bunch which I believe what you got, you will need to take the weight off and plant each stem separately or at least 2 stems together. If you plant them in a bunch usually it causes the bottom stems to rot as they aren't getting the nutrients and light that they need.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

What Susan said. Also if the bottoms of each stem looks worn or rotted, cut them. This will promote faster growth. If they look good but a few of the roots look rotted, cut them and the other roots will grow in faster.

Lead weights are usually ok when you first get a plant, but rubberbands can bruise a plant so look at that area.


----------

